# Potinara (RLC) Gene Crocker ‘Red Cherry’



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2019)

Part of my cattleya collection. From Carter and Holmes. Best flowering in terms of flower shape in the last 4 years.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 18, 2019)

Magnificient! I liked that you added a pic of the flowers with the plant. Great!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 19, 2019)

OMG, you have a Cattleya collection also?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

Hehe Jens, yes I have a cattleya collection, usually unifoliate species as well as a novelty phal collection! I don't post them as much but may do so later.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2019)

good colour


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2020)

Two months later, another growth threw out two more flowers. Such a rewarding plant. With all the 6 growing leads, it seems to flower 3-4 times a year! I will bring this with my Golden Oconee.


----------



## Phred (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice flower Leslie... is it a compact Cattleya


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17236
> Part of my cattleya collection. From Carter and Holmes. Best flowering in terms of flower shape in the last 4 years.
> 
> View attachment 17233
> ...


This is magnificent! Only word I could think of to describe it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks all. Yes it’s a compact cattleya.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2020)

So 9 months have passed, over a pandemic and a crazy US election, my plant has decided to cheer me with 3 (possibly 4) blooming leads of 3:2:3 buds/flowers. 

The first 3 flowers are just popped. Will update the rest as they open.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 18, 2020)

This is indeed a beauty - and a trustworthy, dutiful bloomer. Good growing, Leslie!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 18, 2020)

That is lovely!
David


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 18, 2020)

Beautiful flowers and nice cultivar name. Excellent photos too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2020)

its a good 'do-er'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 19, 2020)

Third flower is open behind the big sisters lol. The other buds on second PB is about to open, while the third PB has buds just peeking out in the middle back of plant.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2020)

WOW! That color is eye popping and such a sweetie pie bloomer as well. So Leslie,
is it fragrant as well?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 20, 2020)

I have never detected any scent on this flower. I suspect that the coccinea red genes suppressed the need due to the the sole reason that bright red color alone attracts the pollinators (hummingbirds).


----------



## eds (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a Potinaria Spicy that is a nice red and is scented (I've posted it on here previously and it is in bud again at the moment). With the genetics of complex hybrids it won't be as simple as the colour linking simply to lack of scent unfortunately.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

eds said:


> I have a Potinaria Spicy that is a nice red and is scented (I've posted it on here previously and it is in bud again at the moment). With the genetics of complex hybrids it won't be as simple as the colour linking simply to lack of scent unfortunately.


Very true. The complexity of the hybrids coming from large cattleyas are such unknown inheritable traits. Many small mini catts are fragrant and others in the same batch of siblings may not. So it’s anyone’s guess.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

The second set of buds opened. As it opened cooler away from the heat of the light, it seems darker. Now to wait for the third set to complete this blooming. Then the party starts lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2020)

All 3 spikes finally open! Quite a display in a 6 inch pot lol.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 9, 2020)

Love it!
David


----------



## Guldal (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2020)

That's really nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

Like clockwork, six months to the day, blooming again with 2-3 leads:


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 20, 2021)

Excellent photos!


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 26, 2021)

Cute little thing! Is it red or red with a pinkish tone? I see both.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2021)

h_mossy said:


> Cute little thing! Is it red or red with a pinkish tone? I see both.


Its actually true red. The pink is the light tube reflection. I will take a pic outside when sunnier.


----------

